# المشتت النفطي Pk Aquabreak



## abdulrzzak (3 يناير 2008)

*المشتت **PK ( AQUABREAK)*
*إعداد الخبير الكيميائي بشار واضوح*
*حمص – سوريا*​
*· *المشتت PK ( AQUABREAK) و إزالة التلوث النفطي من على سطح البحر :
- مقدمة :
كثيرا ما تسمع في الاعلام أن ناقلة نفط خام قد تسرب منها النفط الخام على سطح البحر أو بئر نفط قد تسرب منه النف في مياه البحر متكون شبه كارثة لتلوث البئية البحرية فيسبب مشاكل بيئية كثيرة ومن الصعب جدا إزالة هذه البقع الزيتية بشكل كامل و التي تغطي في بعض الأحيان عشرات الكيلو مترات طولا و عرضا فكيف نساعد على زول هذه لبقعة النفطية ؟؟؟؟؟....
إن تلوث المصادر المائية و اليابسة بالهيدركربونات من المشاكل المعقدة جدا بسبب طبيعة تركيبها المعقدة و ما تحويه من مركبات كيميائية عديدة و متنوعة ....
التبدلات الكيميائية و الفيزيائية التي تحدث على بقعة نفطية إذا تركت الطبيعة تتصرف بها :
1 - التبخر : يحدث تبخر بنسبة 30 – 35 % كحد أدنى خلال 2-3 يوم بسبب احتوائها على مواد خفيفة سهلة االتطاير و خاضة بدرجة حرارة الشمس و حسب المساحة السطحية اامتوزعة .
2 - الانحلال : مشتقات نفطية قابلة للذوبان والانتشار في الماء بعد فترةتفقد ماهيتها بنسبة 20-25 % خلال 2يوم وتقل سماكة البقعة النفطية بنسبة 20%.
3 – الترسيب : يعتمد على التد خلات الجيو كيميائية و تكون بنسبة ترسب قليلة جدا من 3-5 % حسب نوع المياه نهر أو بحر أو بحيرة .
4 – التأكسدية : تتعرض البقعة النفطية الزيتية على سطح لبحر لعوامل جوية مباشرة أهمها الأوكسجين الجوي و أشعة الشمس فتتأكسد البقعة السطحية منها و تمتص الأشعة مما يزيد من عملية الأكسددة و بذلك يزول من البقعو بنسبة 10% إذا كان هناك شمس قوية و الكارثة إذا كن هناك جو غير مشمس .
5 -5 الاستحلاب : يتشكل مستحلب الزيت النفطي بالماء أي مز جلزيت بالماء و تستغرق هذه العملية عدة أيام فتشكل محلول غروي متجانس يقاوم تاثير المواد المشتتة PK ( AQUABREAK) عند رشها على البقعة النفطية . 
6- التأثيرات البيولوجية : و نسبتها 5% بحسب الظروف الجوية من حرارة مناسبة و تهوية لتجعل الأحياء الدقيقة و البكتريا تكسر جزيئات النفط لأنه هناك على المدى البعيد جدا تستطيع هذه الكائنات الحية من استخدام المشتقات النفطية كمصدر للكربون تتغذى عليه و تساهم في تحليل النفط لعناصره الأولية و هناك ظروف بيئية و تهوية ليتم ذلك و بالرغم من ذلك فهناك عنصر الزمن الطويل .
وخلاصة ماسبق اذا جمعنا النسب السابقة لازالة التلوث يكون تقريبا 70-75% و يبقى التلوث بنسبة 25-30 % نفط متبقي عدا طول الزمن ليحدث ما سبق . و بذلك تكون البيئة البحرية قد أخذ حصتها من التلوث بحسب الظروف الطبيعية و الزمن اللازم , و الأمر المجدي هي أن تعالج البقعة النفطية من اللحظة الأولى للتسرب النفطي.

- طرق مكافحة البقعة النفطية :


حواجز احاطة البقعة النفطية و تسحب بقاشطات و يفصل النفط عن الماء و يتم تميعه في خزانات و الأمر ليس بالسهل فهناك كلفة عالية و تجهيزات و اليات مكلفة ..


مواد تمتص النفط ومن ثم التخلص منه بالحرق مثل نشارة الخشب أو التبن أو القش و غيرها ثم نعود و نلوث الهواء بالحرق.


مواد مخثرة : من فوائدها أن تعيق انتشار النفط لذلك يتحول إلى خثارة و لكن هذه الطريقة محدودة و غير واقعيا أي نظرية غير عملية .


المواد المشتتة PK ( AQUABREAK) :


هذه الطريقة هي الأنجح حتى الان لكن بشرط قبل أن يحدث الاستحلاب حسب الفقرة (5) و تشكيل محلول غروي لأن هذا المحلول يعيق عمل و تأثير المشتت عند رشه على البقعة النفطية اي يجب رش البقة النفطية بالمشتت PK ( AQUABREAK) فورا و هذه الطريقة تزيل حتى 95% من التلوث و بزمن أقل ..

- فوائد هذه الطريقة:

1- واقعية عملية بسبب اختلاف الكثافات بين المواد الثلاث .


كثافة مياه البحر اكبر من وحد P>1

كثافة النفط لخام اصغر من الواحد P<1​
كثافة المشتت pk تساوي تقريبا الواحد P=1

2- الكلفة ليست غالية لأن البيئة اغلى من كل شيء.


3- تجعل سطح البحر بتماس مع اكسجين الهواء مباشرةللحفاظ على البيئة البحرية .


4- تفقد ماهية الزيت النفطي و تساعد البكتريا على التهامه و لا تقتل البكتريا ولا تضر بالبيئة البحرية.

*· *صناعة و تركيب المشتت النفطي PK ( AQUABREAK) :
- التعريف بالمشتت :
- التشتيت : هو جملة يوجد فيها المشتت (pk) و المشتت ( النفط ) فوق سطح الماء و هذا يحدث عندما تضاف إلى الجملة مواد تخفض من قيمة التوتر السطحي بين الماء و النفط بحيث يتم تحطيم بقع النفط ذو الكثافة الأقل من الماء الطافي على سطح الماء بالمشتت و يشكل معه جملة كثافتها اقل من الماء و تفقد بقعة الزيت تماسكها و ماهيتها مشكلة جسيمات دقيقة تصبح عرضة سهلة للكائنات الحية و الميكروبت تتغذى عليها .
- تركيب المشتت من المواد اللاأيونية الفعالة سطحيا المختارة : تعمل في الماء البحري و تتصف هذه المواد بخفض قيمة التوتر السطحي فتحطم جزيئات النفط و تشتتها عند تركيز معين باضافة مواد مساعدة لرفع قوة فعاليتها و مادة النفط الخام باضافة هذه المواد المساعدة تقوم المواد اللاايونية المختارة بعمل ثلاثي الفعل :

1- تشتت.


2- تحطم.


3- ترسب.

وهنا يكون بيت القصيد و الفكرة الجديدة التي استخدمتها لتقوم بالخدمة هو اختيار مواد مناسبة غير ضارة بالبيئة البحرية و تعمل في الماء المالح البحري .
- مقدمة موجزة عن صناعة المواد اللاأيونية non-Inoic الفعالة سطحيا:
لقد تطورت صناعة هذه المواد في الوقت الحاضر تطورا هائلا يمكن أن تقوم بدور المادة التي تشكل القسم الهيدرو فوبي من لجزيء مركبات مختلفة و تبعا لذلك تصنف هذه المواد الفعالة سطحيا حسب مجموعات أساسية هي :

1- ألكيل فينولات و يرمز لها op مع عدد يساوي عدد المجموعات الأوكسي ايتيله الداخلة فيها

وهذه المجموعة تسبب تلوث بيئي بسبب الوظيفة الفينولية .

2- نواتج عملية ايتلية أوكسيدية متعددة على الأحماض الكربو كسيلية العليا كحمض الاستياريك و حمض الأولييك وهذه المجموعة ليست قوية الفعالية على النفط الخام .


3- نواتج عملية الاتيليه الأوكسيدية المتعددة على الكحولات العليا و هذه المجموعة ضعيفة الالمفعول على النفط الخام .


4- نواتج عملية الايتليه الأوكسيدية الى أميدات الأحماض العليا و السولفاميدات و الأمينات .


وهذه المجموعة ضعيفة الفعالية على النفط الخام و ملوثة بيئيا 



المواد الاايونية (اللاتشاردية ) البولميرية تقوم فيها بولي بروبلين جليكولات بدور المجموعة الهيدروفوبية وتتكون المواد الفعالة سطحيا عندما تخضع المجموعتين –OH الموجودتين في نهاية السلسلة الى عملية الاتيله الاوكسيدية و يتصف البولي بروبلين جليكولات بتأثير هيدروفوبي قوي نتيجة احتوائه على مجموعت ميتيليه و عندها يتراوح وزنه المولي من 800 و حتى عدة الاف ..

جميع هذه النواتج سوائل لزجة او مواد عجينية أو شمعية ذوابة في الماء .
- تركيب المشتت PK ( AQUABREAK) :
إن المواد الفعالة الايونية المنظفة تتصف عادة بعدد متوسط من الحلقات الايتيلية الأوكسيدية 
,op-7,op-10) ستياروكس-6) إن هذه المواد المواد قوية الفعالية جدا تشتت و تحطم و ترسب النفط الخام من على سطح البحر بشرط اضافة 3-5% مادة سييكات الصوديوم المائعة و 1-2% تروبولي فوسفات الصوديوم هذه الاضافة أعطت فعالية عظيمة على النفط الخام و خاصة الشحوم و الزيوت المعدنية بنتيجة التجربة العملية .
نتيجة: بعد تجارب عديدة على تشتت و تحطم و ترسيب النفط الخام من على سطح البحر مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار المحافظة على البيئة البحرية تم اختياري خلال خبرتي الطويلة على تشتت النفط في محطات التوث الصناعي بالزيوت فقد ابتكرت طريقة لمعالجة مشكلة التلوث البحري بالنفط لخام منذ 12 اما فقد قمت بتركيب محلول pk بأخدذ النسب من المواد التالية:

1- مواد فعالة سطحيا لا أيونية (المجموعة الخامسة) التي يرمز لها المجال( (op-7,op-10 لا تؤثر على البيئة بنسبة تتراوح بين 7-10% .


2- سيليكات الصوديوم المائعة بنسبة 3-5% و تربولي فوسفات الصوديوم بنسبة 1-2% لرفع الفعالية لحدها الأعظمي : 


فيكون المحلول النهائي قلوي قليلا يتراوح مابين 11-13PH بهذه النسب المحلول pk يتشتت و يحطم و يرسب النفط الخام من على سطح لبحر .


عند رش المحلول pk بمضخة فوق النفط الخام على سطح البحر و عند تماس االمحلول pk بقعة النفط تنخفض قيمة الـ PH بعد التشتت فورا الى8.5 PH أي :


نفط + ماء مالح بحري + مشتت pk ← 8-8.5PH و إن هذه القيمة تناسب البيئة البحرية. 

- الاستعمالات الملحقة الهامة ذات التراكيز العالية :
ملحق المشتت PK المعدل المضاف إليه بشكل منفصل حامي المعادن من الأكسدة و التاّكل .
لقد تم استخدام المشتت pk المعدل لرفع الفاعلية لأعظم ما أمكن في مجال تنظيف و كسح دارات معامل الصناعات الغذائية كونه يعقم و يقتل الميكروبات و الجراثيم الممرضة بالاضافة إلى استخدامه في تشتيت الشحوم و الزيوت المعدنية في الصناعات المعدنية لازالة الاوساخ عن سطح المعادن و له استخدامات عديدة منها في محطات معالجة التلوث من النفايات الزيتية و الدهنية و مسالخ الدواجن و اللحوم و في صناعة مبردات التكييف و التبريد .

النسب المستخدمة المثلى في مغطس تشتيت الشحوم و الزيوت المعدنية في الصناعات المعدنية :


20% - 25% مشتت pk .


20% - 25% حامي المعدن من الأكسدة والتاّكل .


ماء حتى 100%


النسب المستخدمة المثلى في تنظيف و كسح دارات معامل الصناعات الغذائية لتشتيت الدهون و الزيوت النباتية :


15% - 20% مشتت PK .


15% - 20% حامي المعدن من الأكسدة والتاّكل .


ماء حتى 100%


النسب المستخدمة في محطات معالجة التلوث من النفايات الزيتية :


10% مشتت pk كحد اعظمي


10% حامي المعدن كحد أعظمي


ماء حتى 100%

ملاحظة هامة :يجب اضافة نسبة المياه أولاً ثم المشتتpk مع التحريك ثم الحامي مع التحريك التام و عند استخدامه في المغاطس يفضل ان تكون درجة حرارة المغطس 60درجة مئوية كحد أدنى مع التحريك بتيار هوائي داخل المغطس (سفلي) ......​


----------



## Marine Eng (8 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي 

ولكن الموضوع مبهم ونحن نعرف ان مشتتات النفط منتشرة عالميا 
وبعضها يحوي على بكتيريا تتغذى على النفط ثم تموت هل هذا المشتت من هذا النوع ام انه فقط يوزع النفط الى بقع صغيرة وبالتالي قد تتجمع ثانية او انها تتحول الى مادة اخرى اذا كانت تتحول ماهي المادة اللتى تتحول اليها


----------



## abdulrzzak (8 يناير 2008)

أخي العزيز
السلام عليكم
هذا المشتت يقوم الاخ الكيميائي بشار واضوح بتطبيقه محليا في سوريا و بمواصفات عالمية و طلبت منه معلومات عن كيفية تركيبه فأفادني بهذه المعلومات التي اقتطفتها من دراسة طويلة و لكن تتضمن تراكيب كيميائية قمت بحذفها لسهولة النشر و لكن يمكنني تزويدك بها بشكل شخصي. او يمكنك مراسلة الاستاذ بشار


----------



## Marine Eng (9 يناير 2008)

ارجو تزويدي بالمعلومات وطريقة التحضير والروابط مع النفط فانا افكر ان اقدمه بحث في كليتي قد استفيد منه واحصل على درجة جيدة في مادة التلوث البحري 

كنت اتمنى ان يكتب هنا من اجل الافادة العامة ولكن لا باس


----------



## abdulrzzak (20 يناير 2008)

*ملف Pk المشتت النفطي*

السلام عليكم

أخي العزيز ارفقت لك الملف مع الاستعداد لتلبية اي طلب منك

اخوك العبد الفقير لرحمة ربه

عبد الرزاق التركماني

حمص سوريا


----------



## Marine Eng (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 

ارغب بمعرفة كم ثمن اللتر من المشتت 
وهل هناك امكانية التعامل سويا 
انا مهندس بحري واملك محل بيع معدات بحرية 
وشكرا


----------



## ابراهيمم (5 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## tammamhanoun (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً صديق العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونرجو أن تقّدم لنا بعض السينورهات التي قمت بعرضها من قبل .
ومرة اخرى شكرا للدكتور المهنس عبد الرزاق التركماني على كل الجهود التي يبذلها في مجال الهندسة البيئية .
وارجو الافادة بشئي من القليل .
صديقك القديم ابو الحن .


----------



## العنيد الاول (24 أغسطس 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العنيد الاول (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العنيد الاول (24 أغسطس 2008)

نتشوق للمزيد


----------



## كبتن ع حسن (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------

